# PC: Alles OK?



## DoktorX (23. September 2007)

Hallo

Ich wollte mir einen neuen PC kaufen. So sieht das ganze 

Kern:
Intel Core 2 Duo E4400 93.92
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 88
Enermax ELT 400 AWT Liberty 400 Watt 68
 2x Samsung HD321KJ 122,45
Kingston 2GB DDR2-800 CL4-4-4-12 0
MSI 7900GTO 0

Gehäuse:
Lian Li PC 7 SE-S III 86.18
Lian Li Panel C-01A 8.32
Lian Li LCD-Panel TR-3A 21.40

Kühlung
3x Scythe S-FLEX SFF21F 35.66
Arctic Silver 5 5.34
Scythe Mugen SCINF-1000 44.58
ODER
Arctic-Cooling CPU Freezer 7 Pro - PWM 16
(Welcher der beiden ist besser zum übertakten? Bzw reicht der AC im Grunde auch?)

Backup:
Samsung HD501LJ 84
CoolerMaster X-Craft Lite RX-3SB-SES1 43.40

656,67 (ohne CPU-Cooler)


Was ändern? 
Könnte ich evtl noch mein altes Netzteil (450W, 12V1 10A, 12V2 15A) brauchen? oder Risiko des Nachbestellens nicht eingehen?


----------



## Kovsk (23. September 2007)

Also an sich, grt sich alles net schlecht an, nen neues NT solltest du aber net brauchen, 450Watt reichen locker. Zum CPU Kühler, ich besitze selbst den Frezzer 7 Pro, und kann nix schlechtes von ihm erzählen, die Frage ist allerdings, in wiefern möchtest du übertackten? Viel(also mit VCore erhöhung) oder "wenig"(ohne VCore erhöhung).


----------



## Marbus16 (23. September 2007)

Der Mugen ist bei aktiver Kühlung vorzuziehen, der Ninja bei passiver Belüftung. In der Regel sind die Scythes weit besser als die AC's zum Übertakten.

Dein altes Netzteil scheint mir etwas schwach zu sein, vor allem, da keine Marke genannt ist  Am ehesten würd ich dann zu einem Seasonic S12II-330HB greifen, das reicht locker für deinen Rechner. Das Ding ist superleise, macht trotzdesen nen guten Luftstrom un verschwendet nie mehr als 20% Energie.


----------



## DoktorX (23. September 2007)

Netzteil-Marke nannte ich nicht, weil das Netzteil von "Raptoxx" ist und das keine Sau kennt. *g* Ist aber schon leise.
Übertakten möchte ich bis zur Unendlichkeit und noch vieeeel weiter.


Mein alter PC soll in der Familie bleiben, also mein Dad kauft den.
Der PC:
ASUS A7N8X-X
AMD Athlon XP 2600+ Barton @ 2284MHz @ Zalman CNPS7000B-CU LED
X800Pro
Raptoxx 450W (3.3V-22A/5V-21A/12V1-10A/12V2-15A)
Samsung 160GB IDE
DVD Laufwerk IDE

Da soll das Gehäuse gewechselt werden, leise Lüfter reinmontiert und als TV-HDD-Recorder gebraucht werden. Wobei natürlich dort die X800Pro raus kommt und eine Passive rein, wegen Lärm. Der soll möglichst niedrig sein. Ich würd ma sagen, als Recorder würd auch unser Duron 1300 reichen, oder?


----------



## Marbus16 (23. September 2007)

Raptoxx ist kaum besser als LC Power... Also besser ein neues kaufen  Ich denk mal, mit dem Seasonic kommste in eine neue Dimension der Stille *g*

Nen Duron als Recorder? Lass man besser sein. Eher den Barton einsetzen, denn die Durons waren wirklich extrem lahm. Taugen nicht mal zum Recorden was...


----------



## DoktorX (23. September 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Raptoxx ist kaum besser als LC Power... Also besser ein neues kaufen  Ich denk mal, mit dem Seasonic kommste in eine neue Dimension der Stille *g*


Reichen die 400W vom Liberty auch für Grafikkarten Updates (in Regionen von R600/G80 verbrauch)?




Marbus16 schrieb:


> Nen Duron als Recorder? Lass man besser sein. Eher den Barton einsetzen, denn die Durons waren wirklich extrem lahm. Taugen nicht mal zum Recorden was...


Nichmal um ne TV Seundung aufzunehmen? :O


----------



## Hyperhorn (23. September 2007)

NT sollte für den stabilen Betrieb schon reichen, die verwendeten Komponenten sind recht sparsam. Wenn du aber OCen willst und das Risiko des Nachbestellens scheust, dann ist ein Neukauf eines "zukunftstauglichen" NTs mit 8pol PCI-E usw. sicherlich keine dumme Idee.


----------



## bierchen (23. September 2007)

DoktorX schrieb:


> Reichen die 400W vom Liberty auch für Grafikkarten Updates (in Regionen von R600/G80 verbrauch)?


Ja die reichen. PCGH hat ja vor kurzem einige 400W-NTs getestet. Fazit war, dass alle Marken-NT mit ca. 400W für einen High-End-PC (Quadcore, beste Grafikkarte) ausreichen. Nur beim Einsatz von 2 Grafikkarten machen dann die ersten schlapp. Aber ich geh mal davon aus, dass SLI oder Crossfire eh nicht für Dich in Frage kommt.


----------



## DoktorX (23. September 2007)

Danke euch allen 

bierchen: SLI kommt nur in Frage, wenn ich ne 7900GTO/GTX ziemlich günstiger als eine neuere Grafikkarte bekomme.
Wobei das Mainboard oben eh keine 2 PCIe x16 hat. Aber ich habe mich umentschieden, nämlich zum GA-X38-DQ6. Vorallem auch wegen dem Mehr an USB-Steckern und eSATA.

Wäre es ein Fehler, gleich die erste Rev. des Mainboards zu kaufen?


----------



## McZonk (23. September 2007)

Hm der X38 ist imo egtl noch total überflüssig.

Beim P35-DQ6 sind auch 8USBs im Lieferumfang enthalten. Das X38 ist nur teurer und bietet PCIe2.0 wo die Geister ja bekanntlich auseinandergehen 
Das würde ich mir nochmals überlegen


----------



## DoktorX (23. September 2007)

Das P35-DQ6 ist fast genauso teuer...

Auf der einen Seite würde ich mich für ein P35 entscheiden, auf der andern für das schöne X38.
Btw steht auf der Gigabyte HP das das P35-DQ6 nur 4x USB2.0 hat, genau wie das P35-DS3, DS3P und DS4.


----------



## ED101 (23. September 2007)

Stimmt nur so halb, es sind 4 onboard + 4 weitere via Slotbelende. Laut Handbuch gibt es da 2 Varianten, einmal 2 Slotblenden mit 2 USB Anschlüssen (so habe ich es) oder 1 Slotblech mit 4 USB Anschlüssen


----------



## Marbus16 (23. September 2007)

Beim X38 sinds nunmal 8 onBoard USB Ports + noch paar per Slotblende


----------



## ED101 (23. September 2007)

Wenn du es brauchst, mir reichen die 4 onboard, dann noch 2 hinten via Slotblende und noch 2 vorne dann passt das.


----------



## Marbus16 (23. September 2007)

Ich brauch aber meist mehr als 8 Ports, will ja nicht ständig umstekcen  Bald gibts nen Gehäuse mit 6x Front-USB für mich


----------



## ED101 (23. September 2007)

Was habt ihr denn alles am USB Port dran, damit wir mal ein wenig on Topic bleiben *hier* weiter


----------



## DoktorX (23. September 2007)

Wie sieht es mit dem DS4 aus?
Habe gelesen, dass dies doch auch eSATA unterstützt, RAID0/1/5/10.
Ist ja wie das DS3P, nur mit besserer Kühlung. Kann ich da bedenkenlos zugreifen?


----------



## ED101 (23. September 2007)

Das DQ6 ist ja bis auf die Spannungswandler baugleich und hat 4 (2x2) mal eSATA via Slotblende.


----------



## Marbus16 (23. September 2007)

Jup, das kannst du 

DS3P, DS4 und DQ6 haben ja quasi das gleiche PCB. Die Kühllösung wird nur immer größer, beim DQ6 hats auch nur 2* so viele SpaWas drauf wie das DS4. Und auf einem DS3P erreicht man an die 600MHz.


----------



## DoktorX (23. September 2007)

phat



thx @all :X


----------

